# UBER CEO WORKS ON APP FOR A DAY AND ACCIDENTALLY REVEALS DRIVERS BARELY MAKE MINIMUM WAGE



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Uber CEO’s tweet reveals how much drivers can make


The company joined other gig economy firms to defeat an initiative last autumn that would’ve given drivers more benefits




www.independent.co.uk





Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, whose annual salary is more than $12 million, revealed on Twitter how much Uber Eats drivers can make, after tweeting about his experience and profits working on the app for a day in San Francisco.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Lmao. Dara on a bicycle in downtown SF. 

Way too many jokes here. 😝 🤣


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408965079836499975


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Wonder what he will do with the cash. 

_Dara Khosrowshahi, whose annual salary is more than $12 million,_


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408978557770993672


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

observer said:


> Uber CEO’s tweet reveals how much drivers can make
> 
> 
> The company joined other gig economy firms to defeat an initiative last autumn that would’ve given drivers more benefits
> ...


You mean he has to do "real" work and earn minimum wage that his ICs doing Uber Eats earns everyday? While he is earning his 9 M salary sitting in a comfortable leather chair and enjoying the A/C in his office???

Don't let this publicity stunt fool you. He cares little for the ICs that he uses to make money for Uber and Uber Eats. Look at their actions in California removing the fare information and surge multiplier option. Does this appear to be a corporation that cares about the people that are used to make money for the them?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You mean he has to do "real" work and earn minimum wage that his ICs doing Uber Eats earns everyday? While he is earning his 9 M salary sitting in a comfortable leather chair and enjoying the A/C in his office???
> 
> Don't let this publicity stunt fool you. He cares little for the ICs that he uses to make money for Uber and Uber Eats. Look at their actions in California removing the fare information and surge multiplier option. Does this appear to be a corporation that cares about the people that are used to make money for the them?


12 million dollar salary.

They should take his salary and only pay him the hours he is in his office.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

_"This article was amended on 28 June 2021. The headline and article originally claimed that Mr Khosrowshahi’s tweet revealed that drivers barely make the minimum wage, but that was incorrect. We are happy to set the record straight."

"...he earned $106.71 during a half-day period, meaning his hourly rate was roughly $30 an hour, well above the local, state and federal minimum wages."_


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

He's got three $22.00 + deliveries.

Is that normal?

If so, HOW MUCH WERE THE TOTAL DELIVERY FEES.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Taxi2Uber said:


> _"This article was amended on 28 June 2021. The headline and article originally claimed that Mr Khosrowshahi’s tweet revealed that drivers barely make the minimum wage, but that was incorrect. We are happy to set the record straight."
> 
> "...he earned $106.71 during a half-day period, meaning his hourly rate was roughly $30 an hour, well above the local, state and federal minimum wages."_


I think that Uber is counting only time actually spent delivering and not dead time?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I really don't believe the CEO of Uber just jumped out on a bicycle and rode through SF traffic without security/police present. Likewise all restaurants/orders and customers were pre-screened and hand picked for this promo op, because let's face it, that's what it was.

I don't believe Dara's experience as an EATS delivery person was anymore genuine than his Dara The Uber Driver routine.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Something doesn't make sense.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Something doesn't make sense.
> 
> View attachment 602476
> 
> View attachment 602477


That's what I'm noticing too. And the fact that he's on a bicycle in "hilly" San Francisco and he still got those numbers??


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> That's what I'm noticing too. And the fact that he's on a bicycle in "hilly" San Francisco and he still got those numbers??


He had a big gap in time between 1:13 and 4:40.

Was he on lunch or were there no deliveries? Either way, he still remained online.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Assuming it was 3 and a half hours and ten deliveries. That's 21 minutes to pick up an order, deliver, get back and pick up another order.

On a bicycle.

He must have been exhausted...


----------



## Cdeitz (Jun 18, 2021)

observer said:


> Uber CEO’s tweet reveals how much drivers can make
> 
> 
> The company joined other gig economy firms to defeat an initiative last autumn that would’ve given drivers more benefits
> ...


I Uber at night getting taken advantage of by Drunk Assholes that Uber allows them to rate me. In the morning I may take a trip or two and the Riders all say they are lucky I accepted the Trip. The people running the app are clueless. The Demand is real , the Profit is not worth the time and problems with our Vehicles. Upon swiping to start Uber we should have a popup box asking how many Riders are in the vehicle. I am tired of being robbed using my vehicle to run people around for Peanuts, if your Uber Gold you are one of the Stupidest Uber Drivers. Who would have though people would ruin their own car to line other peoples pockets and then have the balls to rate you on your performance. The way Uber ****ed the drivers with the Surge is a pity. I picked up one Rider going 7 blocks, 4 minutes away and he was drunk as a skunk. He told me the ride was costing him 90 Dollars and I was paid 6.88 that includes a queer quest completed. **** Uber now I ask them how much it costs and tell them i`ll do it for half, and it`s all mine! and it goes like this a lot ! The Drivers are not given the proper tools in the app and why should a Drunk Person be able to rate me. All of this can be easily addressed with an Exception Window in the Pie. 

1. They say no Riders in the front seat and uber XL starts at 5 Riders. How does 4 people climb into a 4 door sedan not using the Front Seat and all have Seat belts On? That is a lawsuit waiting to happen! 

2. You arrive at the Store to see a shopping cart full of shit so you get out to help and the app is sending trips you miss, do they care about Customer Service/? i`d have to say NO because they sure as hell do not pay you for the service. I was so pissed off the other night the drunk guy gets out and I complete the trip and look in the back to see if anything was left behind to see the Rider fall on the ground. I just got out of the car and moved his let so I would not run it over leaving. I care as much as the assholes running this highway robbery app! cant say it much clearer than that!

3 You pickup a Drunk Person and he starts rambling about needing to stop at a store. The only open store in 5 minutes in the wrong Direction and he does not know how to add a stop, or " it`s just down the street" or he just refuses to add the stop. This is all frustration that Uber Drivers feel because at the end of the Ride Uber will let the Riders rate you. They really have it all figured out dont they!


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

observer said:


> Assuming it was 3 and a half hours and ten deliveries. That's 21 minutes to pick up an order, deliver, get back and pick up another order.
> 
> On a bicycle.
> 
> He must have been exhausted...


Dara's story sounds fishy to me. I know SF very well, and yes, people do cycle around SF. But somehow I just don't picture Dara and his skinny jeans making it up those hills.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wanna bet his pings/offers were curated in advance?¿


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wanna bet his pings/offers were curated in advance?¿


Absolutely. This was a pure publicity stunt. There is NO WAY that he just turned on the app and took random pings like an every-day driver. I find it laughable every time some big-wig comes out of his office for half a day to prove that he can do the job just like the rest of the peons, but it's all set up to make him look good ahead of time.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> That's what I'm noticing too. And the fact that he's on a bicycle in "hilly" San Francisco and he still got those numbers??


None of the maths here make any sense.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ha Ha , the truth comes out ? If in fact it is a truth.

Did he read my post ( in another thread) about there employees drive it for 60 days as a requirement ?

Ok ok, I'll go with the PR stunt.


----------



## Ivan B (Feb 13, 2018)

Wonder if uber deducted his earnings from his $45,000 a day salary?

$12,000,000 a year would be OK if he was making Uber a profit.

But he's not


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I guess I was wrong , the algo can be programmed to have a preference. Does he show his decline percentage? I don't have twitter.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

observer said:


> 12 million dollar salary.
> 
> They should take his salary and only pay him the hours he is in his office.


So, pay for active time only?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

observer said:


> He had a big gap in time between 1:13 and 4:40.
> 
> Was he on lunch or were there no deliveries? Either way, he still remained online.


Seems he was paused for declining dozens of low ball offers after the lunch rush.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

how to f up a publicity stunt...take a bow moron


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

He should drive pax with these staged rides:

An unaccompanied 7 year old kid.
Someone with a two month old infant that doesn't have a car seat.
Someone that adds a Walmart stop mid-ride.
Someone that claims he was driving intoxicated.
Someone with a Pit Bull who hasn't eaten anything in a week.
Someone that weighs 600 pounds and needs help getting into his car.
Someone with 8 smelly laundry bags going to a laundromat.
A drunk pax that throws up in his car.

I can add a lot more, but he'd probably quit after the first ride.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Illini said:


> He should drive pax with these staged rides:
> 
> An unaccompanied 7 year old kid.
> Someone with a two month old infant that doesn't have a car seat.
> ...


You forgot a "service dog" that looks and acts like CUJO.


----------



## Banger (Nov 21, 2019)

Wheel chair.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

observer said:


> View attachment 602538​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great bag.

Originally offered at 47 dollars.

Many forums ridiculed the bag for the price and unpaid advertising.

Then they offered it for five bucks with free shipping.

I got one.

By the way, SF is a great market. Hard not to make money there.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Great bag.
> 
> Originally offered at 47 dollars.
> 
> ...


I got two of the bags when they went on sale for $5, aside from the logo all over it , it's quite a nice bag.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

observer said:


> View attachment 602538​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry 10 trips on a bike in SF in 5 hrs total BS he had help with the app surprised no one took him out.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Meh, I guess even if it was partially staged this improves my image of Dara. At least he might understand it's not easy being us.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Lmao. Dara on a bicycle in downtown SF.
> 
> Way too many jokes here. 😝 🤣
> 
> ...











Before you Delete this photo . . .
Note that it is 2 finger tips in a C.D. !
Was Dara wearing Freddie Mercury style Chaps ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Wonder what he will do with the cash.
> 
> _Dara Khosrowshahi, whose annual salary is more than $12 million,_
> 
> ...


Like the " Algorithm" wasn't playing Favorites !


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 602646
> 
> Before you Delete this photo . . .
> Note that it is 2 finger tips in a C.D. !
> ...


 that's great


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Banger said:


> Wheel chair.


Cujo in a wheelchair.


----------



## Johntechman (Jun 30, 2021)

Lissetti said:


> Lmao. Dara on a bicycle in downtown SF.
> 
> Way too many jokes here. 😝 🤣
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Ivan B said:


> Wonder if uber deducted his earnings from his $45,000 a day salary?
> 
> $12,000,000 a year would be OK if he was making Uber a profit.
> 
> But he's not


He was moonlighting.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> He was moonlighting.


More like gaslighting IMO lol


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

And Dara thinks that's too high, so he went back to the office where he makes $5000/hour concocting schemes to reduce those payments to drivers. This billionaire is taking trips away from drivers as a PR stunt to saturate the market with drivers so he can pay them $10/hr after expenses. Classy.

Pretty sad when your minions who control the algo and send you only the best trips, yet you only achieve $30/hour Active Time. And they never sent him to a drive-thru for 15 minutes waiting to pick up a $3 order. This slug's only motivation is to convince people to burn up their cars to cover his $12M salary.

Wish I had shorted this stock at $60. It will be back below the IPO price by the end of summer and still be overpriced because the company still can't make a profit. The only investable value I see in this company is in the data collected through the app, and that is why they can afford to pay drivers more. Drivers are the source of data. But they need a new CEO who understands how to sell the data instead of one who is laser focused on eliminating labor costs.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

observer said:


> I think that Uber is counting only time actually spent delivering and not dead time?


They also don't tell you that his wife placed all three orders and tipped him 35%.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> They also don't tell you that his wife placed all three orders and tipped him 35%.


It's the code monkeys that pre-programed, simulated and planed route and the pay was determined before he even got his ass on the bike. At least we all know staffs of business, medical, camera men and security guards were paid more than any ant that drove for a year. 

II will be waiting for Dara on the bike taking a trips as a promotional video to pump up the morality of ants.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Flawlessbox said:


> It's the code monkeys that pre-programed, simulated and planed route and the pay was determined before he even got his ass on the bike. At least we all know staffs of business, medical, camera men and security guards were paid more than any ant that drove for a year.
> 
> II will be waiting for Dara on the bike taking a trips as a promotional video to pump up the morality of ants.


ALL DELIVERIES WERE DOWNHILL FROM THE RESTURANTS !


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> View attachment 602538​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a full time driver for 6 years I see zero humor in this.
It reveals what an ungrateful pompous trust fund baby he truly is.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> ALL DELIVERIES WERE DOWNHILL FROM THE RESTURANTS !
> View attachment 602854


I was thinking more of this. He paid old man pennies to do all the work and pocketed $90.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

EastBayRides said:


> They also don't tell you that his wife placed all three orders and tipped him 35%.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This is obviously a publicity stunt. Most likely those high dollar deliveries were fed to his account so he could make it look like UberEats pays better than it does. Also, he could be using an E-Bike to drive around the city and get up those big hills.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

*"SF is an absolutely beautiful town."*

"SF _was_ an absolutely beautiful town".

Fixed it.

If he was telling the truth he was wearing horse blinders and didn't roll through any poop piles.

Dara thinks most people are stupid.

It's a shame that he is probably right.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

_Tron_ said:


> *"SF is an absolutely beautiful town."*
> 
> "SF _was_ an absolutely beautiful town".
> 
> ...


Yeah he definitely wasn't delivering in the Tenderloin. 😆


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_— “The company joined other gig economy firms to defeat an initiative last autumn that would’ve given drivers more benefits” —_

Perhaps we need an initiative to let voters decide how much these POS scumbag CEOs like Dara should be allowed to earn.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There's something that makes me think "bullshit"

"Restaraunt workers were all really nice"

Yep..

Story is bullshit...

It was 100% staged.


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

observer said:


> View attachment 602538​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this ninkompoop realize we all realize its a set up & totally choreographed w hand picked customers (probably uber corporate employees/hacks)? And that this only serves to piss drivers off more?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

EM1 said:


> Does this ninkompoop realize we all realize its a set up & totally choreographed w hand picked customers (probably uber corporate employees/hacks)? And that this only serves to piss drivers off more?


It wasn't done for drivers, it was done to influence the public.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

Cdeitz said:


> I Uber at night getting taken advantage of by Drunk ****** that Uber allows them to rate me. In the morning I may take a trip or two and the Riders all say they are lucky I accepted the Trip. The people running the app are clueless. The Demand is real , the Profit is not worth the time and problems with our Vehicles. Upon swiping to start Uber we should have a popup box asking how many Riders are in the vehicle. I am tired of being robbed using my vehicle to run people around for Peanuts, if your Uber Gold you are one of the Stupidest Uber Drivers. Who would have though people would ruin their own car to line other peoples pockets and then have the balls to rate you on your performance. The way Uber **ed the drivers with the Surge is a pity. I picked up one Rider going 7 blocks, 4 minutes away and he was drunk as a skunk. He told me the ride was costing him 90 Dollars and I was paid 6.88 that includes a queer quest completed. ** Uber now I ask them how much it costs and tell them i`ll do it for half, and it`s all mine! and it goes like this a lot ! The Drivers are not given the proper tools in the app and why should a Drunk Person be able to rate me. All of this can be easily addressed with an Exception Window in the Pie.
> 
> 1. They say no Riders in the front seat and uber XL starts at 5 Riders. How does 4 people climb into a 4 door sedan not using the Front Seat and all have Seat belts On? That is a lawsuit waiting to happen!
> 
> ...


This is prime #1 entertainment.. reading all of the pissing/moaning about how Uber is screwing you.. I hate to remind you that all you have to do is STOP DRIVING FOR THEM and, magically, they are no longer screwing you... I drove for nearly 3 years part-time up till the "commie_flu" hit in March 2020. After seeing clearly what a shitshow Uber is, I wouldn't go back to driving for them for ANY reason. I get the feeling, from reading complaints about how riders are having to wait long periods to -maybe- get a ride, that MANY others are like me and told Uber to pound sand..

Like I said its entertainment.. waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa I'm getting screwed but I keep delivering/driving for them that are screwing me.. Those of you complaining, and continuing to
use Uber "services", you are the textbook definition of an "ant", and are highly entertaining...


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Dara made more money doing UberEats than I ever did. Worst paying gig I ever did. No incentives. No bonuses. No quests. No guarantees. Nothing. Just $3 something per delivery and the hope of a tip. I hope tips have improved. I tried UE when it first came to my area... which wasn't that long after Uber actually let us accept tips. So people weren't used to tipping at all in my area.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

I am willing to say that he was shooting a recruit video. I will be laughing my ass off when Uber makes a TV/YouTube recruit videos Dara saying "I make millions of dollars but I love to get on my bike and exercise. And look at UberEats people! I get to do what I love and paid at the same time!" This would be the additional gig work recruiting video along with those videos that starting with, "I am a single dad/mom." "I am a student." "I am a artist." and so on.. and it always ends with "I love being flexible, I can drive/deliver whenever I want, as little as I can so I can spend my time on/with . . ." in their apartments.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> There's something that makes me think "bullshit"


I've said it before and I'll say it again... that man does not have an honest face. Litmus test: Would you let your daughter date a man with that face?


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't understand why they didn't just photoshop it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

_Tron_ said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again... that man does not have an honest face. Litmus test: Would you let your daughter date a man with that face?


We live in an age where billionaires and the CEOs of large corporations have to look like Bond villains. 

And people don't think we live in a simulation. Pshaw.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

I wonder how much of his earnings came from first timer bonuses? Would love to see the legit breakdown.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Cdeitz said:


> The only open store in 5 minutes in the wrong Direction


There is no wrong direction.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

SpinalCabbage said:


> We live in an age where billionaires and the CEOs of large corporations have to look like Bond villains.
> 
> And people don't think we live in a simulation. Pshaw.


Walked out of my house the other night and encountered the real world.

Explosions and pretty lights in the skies.

Gunfire and car alarms echoing along the concrete slabs that encircle my place.

Drunken zombies yelling and puking everywhere.

Quickly re-entered my home to the peace and quiet of the simulation and my primary function as a power source.

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

observer said:


> 12 million dollar salary.
> 
> They should take his salary and only pay him the hours he is in his office.


Active time only?

What about the prop. 22 supplemental pay?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> None of the maths here make any sense.


It's Uber math, a subset of mathematics.

Didn't you got taught it in skool?


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

Cdeitz said:


> I Uber at night getting taken advantage of by Drunk ****** that Uber allows them to rate me. In the morning I may take a trip or two and the Riders all say they are lucky I accepted the Trip. The people running the app are clueless. The Demand is real , the Profit is not worth the time and problems with our Vehicles. Upon swiping to start Uber we should have a popup box asking how many Riders are in the vehicle. I am tired of being robbed using my vehicle to run people around for Peanuts, if your Uber Gold you are one of the Stupidest Uber Drivers. Who would have though people would ruin their own car to line other peoples pockets and then have the balls to rate you on your performance. The way Uber **ed the drivers with the Surge is a pity. I picked up one Rider going 7 blocks, 4 minutes away and he was drunk as a skunk. He told me the ride was costing him 90 Dollars and I was paid 6.88 that includes a queer quest completed. ** Uber now I ask them how much it costs and tell them i`ll do it for half, and it`s all mine! and it goes like this a lot ! The Drivers are not given the proper tools in the app and why should a Drunk Person be able to rate me. All of this can be easily addressed with an Exception Window in the Pie.
> 
> 1. They say no Riders in the front seat and uber XL starts at 5 Riders. How does 4 people climb into a 4 door sedan not using the Front Seat and all have Seat belts On? That is a lawsuit waiting to happen!
> 
> ...


I let them sit where they want. I don’t care as long as I get paid.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

observer said:


> It wasn't done for drivers, it was done to influence the public.


And potential investors. Don’t forget that.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I wonder if Dara turned down any deliveries because they didn’t pay enough. 

Don’t know if anyone remembers a show called Undercover Boss. It would be interesting to see Dara pose as an employee at a McDonalds drive-thru. He could say, “I’m new here, so I’m still trying to figure out if the drinks are in the sealed bags. Believe it or not, I used to be a CEO of a company. Would you like an extra straw?”


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll never understand why they even bother...

It's like they think people are so stupid that they swallow this garbage PR... why waste ****ing resources doing this?

Go work on your self driving cars cause even AFTER everyone returns to drive, there is a multitude of options available AND growing that will keep people from picking your trash business, forget about pool ever making a come back, forget about robbing the rider with 80% fees (drivers already cancel and cash the ride), forget any support from any driver you fooled with prop 22 (those of us who already knew you, figured it was coming), keep spending your profits on your stock to keep the ship from sinking, wait until Biden completes his promise of ****ing gig companies over.

You are done boys.


----------

